
PDF – How to steal PDFs by injecting JavaScript (October 23, 2016) - based2
http://insert-script.blogspot.com/2016/10/pdf-how-to-steal-pdfs-by-injecting.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/5nysk4/how_to_steal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/5nysk4/how_to_steal_pdfs_by_injecting_javascript/)

